# Identify This Odd Bottle



## Yob (14/11/12)

I was doing a bot of work in the cellar today and came across these little gems, buggered if I can find any information on them really.. 

hopin someone in S.A. with knowledge about, or access to people who do have knowledge about these odd little gems.

The Drambuuie I can account for, its the other 2 bottles I cant.. Chateau Yaldara, both are little fortified wine, one is Chocolate Mint and the other is Coffee.. the bottles are fabulous but I cant find any info about them.

I suspect they havnt seen daylight in many many years, any insights appreciated


----------



## Batz (14/11/12)

Yob said:


> I was doing a bot of work in the cellar today and came across these little gems, buggered if I can find any information on them really..
> 
> hopin someone in S.A. with knowledge about, or access to people who do have knowledge about these odd little gems.
> 
> ...




I remember them, well Dad having them. They were made by Tolleys, Barossa Valley I think.


----------



## winkle (14/11/12)

Batz said:


> I remember them, well Dad having them. They were made by Tolleys, Barossa Valley I think.



There's quite possibly a bottle or two in the extreme rear of my parents cocktail cabinet, and been there for about 40+ years


----------



## Yob (14/11/12)

We were thinking they were some pretty old stuff, you just don't see bottles made like them anymore... anybody know a reputable aussie wine forum? For some weird reason I really want to know more about these, there are other weird bottles from this cupboard and all of them unopened, its like I inherited somebodys 60's bottle collection


----------



## Yob (14/11/12)

and just for kicks.. how about this bad boy




seems to be prunes (or something) in Contreau

:icon_vomit: 

man there is some weird shit in there...


----------



## pokolbinguy (14/11/12)

This wine forum would be the place to ask.

http://forum.auswine.com.au/


----------



## dr K (14/11/12)

Not as old as you think...the volume is noted in mls (369 is it from memory)... this indicates the botlles were likely imperial but labeling changes required metrification, after the "cooling off period when both imperial and metric measurements were allowed (1 pint 6 fluid ounces springs to mind) thus the odd volume. Google will tell you more but i reckon early to mid 70's or later...

K


----------



## punkin (16/11/12)

Check for old Bundy rum bottles. Those are worth big dollars


----------



## dicko (16/11/12)

Yob said:


> I was doing a bot of work in the cellar today and came across these little gems, buggered if I can find any information on them really..
> 
> hopin someone in S.A. with knowledge about, or access to people who do have knowledge about these odd little gems.
> 
> ...



In the '70's my Dad used to do some wine buying for the company he worked for and I used to go with him at times for aday of "tasting"
Yaldara was an old favourite and I can remember those bottles well.
The two in the middle are liqueur bottles for which from memory, Yaldara had an extensive range.
I have been to Yaldara in more recent times and from memory they still do a good selection of liqueurs.
One of the Barossa boys on here may be able to confirm but I think Yaldara might be the winery with a brewery attached to it today.
Cheers


----------



## Yob (16/11/12)

Cheers lads, I sent the photo to yaldara and so far have confused them, nobody thus far has seen a bottle like it, I'm told the photo is being circulated to staff who have been there for 20+ years.

I've got a mate who collects old bottles so may end up giving them to him. 

cheers


----------



## np1962 (16/11/12)

dicko said:


> One of the Barossa boys on here may be able to confirm but I think Yaldara might be the winery with a brewery attached to it today.
> Cheers


Had a Brewery taking up some otherwise unused space in the winery.
The Brewery is now in it's own premises in Tanunda.
Can't help with your bottle enquiries I'm afraid Yob.


----------



## soundawake (16/11/12)

I was just at Chateau Yaldara a couple of weeks back.. a beautiful spot. My ancestors emigrated from Silesia to the Barossa in 1862, so I have tons of family spread through there. But I digress...

The place sold to McGuigan Wines in 1999. They now make reds, whites and ports, and some of their aged vintage ports are using Herman Thumm's (the founder) Chateau Yaldara stocks from the 60s.

At a guess I'm saying mid 70's as well. More than that though I couldn't tell you


----------



## Weizguy (16/11/12)

I have a similar bottle (but certainly not the same) of a "Chocolate wine cocktail" purchased there about 10 yr ago.

I still have it because the ex-partner did not like the taste. I guess I don't either.


----------



## barls (16/11/12)

punkin said:


> Check for old Bundy rum bottles. Those are worth big dollars


really whats a bottle of unopened bundy black from late 90/2000 worth?


----------



## punkin (18/11/12)

barls said:


> really whats a bottle of unopened bundy black from late 90/2000 worth?



Dunno, have a look on ebay. It depends on the shape of the label, the volume of the bottle (is it a 750ml?) etc. They pay some outrageous prices on unopened and indeed on empty Bundy bottles.

Does it have 3 labels or two etc.


http://www.ebay.com.au/sch/i.html?_trksid=...2&_from=R40


I've seen some of the boxed stuff go for over $1k and even empty decanter bottle like the one i had for over $200


Here's one for over 3k

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/BUNDABERG-RUM-B...1#ht_2692wt_718


----------

